# A man's gotta know his limitations ....



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Idiot_1.mpe
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Idiot_2.mpe
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Idiot_3.mpe
Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hi, DAB liked the number 2!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

No. 3......ouch









MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No.3 Making my eyes water! :roll:


----------

